# temp sender port



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I plan to put a separate gauge in for temp readings. I installed the stock temp sender in pass side of head for idiot light. I see my intake has a threaded hole in front. Is that a spot where a plug should go and I can use that for a sender? This motor was all apart when purchased and many things taken off. 
Also, I plan to use a replacement fuel tank with return lines and vapor line. I have no vapor canister, but plan to use one. I assume I need a purge valve with all this? Where does that install?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

tjs72goat said:


> I plan to put a separate gauge in for temp readings. I installed the stock temp sender in pass side of head for idiot light. I see my intake has a threaded hole in front. Is that a spot where a plug should go and I can use that for a sender? This motor was all apart when purchased and many things taken off.
> Also, I plan to use a replacement fuel tank with return lines and vapor line. I have no vapor canister, but plan to use one. I assume I need a purge valve with all this? Where does that install?


Temp sender can be installed in the intake. This is where most early engines had it installed. Later engines used the head.

I would think that a factory service manual will have the Emissions info for your car, but I found this on the Emissions. This might work for you.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for the articles. Very informative.


----------

